# Idee für schnellen Wechsel auf sinamic.



## Ludger (18 April 2011)

Hallo 
Hat jemand eine idee wie man die
alten Siemens Servos (z.B. 1FT5044) mit 6SC60 Leistungsteil und 210V Zwischenkreis(S5 mit IP246)
schnell (=kurze stillstanzzeit) umbauen kann ?
Kann man z.B. eine Zeitlang die 230V Sinamics mit Unterspannung betreiben 
und den wandler für Drive-click benutzen umd den alten Motor mit Sinamic zu betreiben?

MFG Ludger


----------



## IBFS (19 April 2011)

Das Hauptproblem werden wohl die 210Volt Zwischenkeis sein.
So wie ich das sehe, gibt es bei SINAMICS nur 300V und 600V.

Frank


----------



## Ludger (19 April 2011)

*Zwischenkreis*

deshalb meine ich
Ist es Möglich den Sinamics mit 300V Zwischenkreis (230V Einspeisung)
mit 210V Zwischenkreis (165V Einspeisung) zu betreiben ?

oder kann man den Motor mit 300V Zwischenkreis betreiben ?

MFG Ludger


----------



## gravieren (19 April 2011)

Hi

Ich würde sagen, kaufe dir die passenden Motoren hierfür.


Das mit dem  "Drive-cliq" würde ich schnellstens wieder vergessen.


Schneller Umbau, das wiederspricht sich hiermit.



Erzähle und mehr, warum du das machen willst.

Diese Motorserie und der "Steller" wurden zu haufe in Werkzeugmaschinen eingebaut.

P.S:  Was willst du machen, b.z.w. was ist der Hintergrund.


Gruß Karl


----------



## Ludger (19 April 2011)

*Retrofit*

Ich biete als Freiberufler Retrofit an(S5 nach S7)
Und da hätte ich einige mögliche Kunden die soetwas möchten.
Einige 5 Achs Maschienen, einige 6 Achs Maschinen.
Es sind auch einige 2 Achs Maschinen dabei.
Nur die Anlage sind in Produktion und man bekommt sie bei einem (geplanten) Stillstand nur alle 3-4 Monate mal für 16h. Dannach müssen sie umbedingt wieder laufen, egal ob mit "alter" oder neuer technik.
MFG ludger


----------



## gravieren (19 April 2011)

Hi

Reden wir NUR von Antrieben ?


Oder auch von Steuerungen wie 810Dpl, 840Dpl, 840Dsl.



Was ist defekt ?
Sind die Motoren defekt?
Sind die Steller defekt ?
Ist die Steuerung defekt?  (Welche Steuerung)

Gruß Karl


----------



## Ludger (19 April 2011)

*alles ok*

Nein nichts ist defekt.
Steuerungen: S5 mit OP15 ode OP395 und IP246
Servos: 6SC60

Nur wenn was kaputt geht, ist ja immerhin schon 10-15 Jahre alt, gibt es teiweise nur noch reparaturservice. Deshalb wollen die Betreiber hier die Technik tauschen.
Also neue S7, neues OP, neue Servos.
Meine idee ist :
1. Schitt S7 mit neuem OP, servos lassen.
2. Schritt(Beim nächsten Stillstand) die Servos wechseln(Mit Leistungsteil)
nur wie bekomme ich die alten Servos an die S7 ?

Man könnte sich das auch andersherum vorstellen.
Dann stellt sich die Frage wie bekomme ich Sinamics an S5.
Aber evt. gibt es ja auch was vom SEW ?


MFG Ludger


----------



## IBFS (19 April 2011)

Das in Schritten machen zu wollen halte ich für Unsinn.
Will willst du das testen, wenn du nur 16 Stunden Zeit
hast.

Daher hilft nur ein kompletter separater Versuchsaufbau,
wo du alles in Ruhe testen kannst. 

Dann erst macht der Umbau Sinn.

Frank


----------



## offliner (19 April 2011)

Welche Geber haben die Motoren ? Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann handelt es sich hier um Tacho oder TTL Geber plus Rotorlageerfassung und das bekommst Du nicht an ein SMC. Die SIMODRIVE 6SC60 könnten bis zu 25 Jahre alt sein, oder sogar älter und somit auch die Motorenreihen. Die SINAMICS 400V Geräte haben eine Zwischenkreisspannung von 540V - 600V (je nach Einspeisung). Die 230 V Geräte dürften aufgrund der Leistung rausfallen und selbst da wäre die ZK Spannung noch bei 230V x 1,35 = 310V. Ohne mich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen zu wollen, würde ich sagen keine Chance für ein Retrofit ohne vollständigen Austausch.
Auch bei SEW wirst Du hier kein Glück haben (ausser Komplettaustausch)...


----------



## gravieren (19 April 2011)

Hi


Ludger schrieb:


> Nein nichts ist defekt.
> Steuerungen: S5 mit OP15 ode OP395 und IP246
> Servos: 6SC60
> 
> ...



Wie IBFS schon empfohlen hat: Tausche alles aus.

Solltest du NICHT auf ihn hören, so gibt es unterschiedliche Lösungsansätze.

Zuerst sollte geklärt werden was du machen willst.

Z.b.
- Nur Motoren mit einer Drehzahl ansteuern. --> Analogbaugruppe.
- Positionierung "Punkt zu Punkt"   --> S7-FM354
- Positionierung mehrerer Motoren Synchron bis Kreisinterpolation, Kurvenscheibe . . .  --> S7-FM357

D.h. Austausch geben die S7 und OP/TP und der zusätzlich notwendigen Zusatzbaugruppe.

Die Signale der FM-Baugruppen haben normalerweise +-10Volt für den Sollwert.
Drehgeber 5V Rechtecksignal (TTL) 


Auch ET-Baugruppen sind möglich.
Soft-Positionierungen z.b. EasyMotionControl könnte eine Möglichkeit sein.
(Istwert einlesen Sollwert ausgeben,  auch Absolutwertgeber verwendbar)



Bei Fragen: Hier im Forum.

Gruß Karl


----------



## Superkater (20 April 2011)

*Sinamics mit 230VAC Einspeisung ist käuflich erwerbbar*

In diesem Forum sind viele technische Brustschwimmer unterwegs.

Ich arbeite bei Siemens und lege in der Woche 1-3 Projekte für 230VAC Netze mit Sycnhronservos aus.

Die Leistungsteile heisen Sinamics S120 PM340 und der größte Servo dazu wäre der 1FK7042-5AF21-1xxx mit 3Nm bei 3000Rpm.


----------



## gravieren (20 April 2011)

Hi


Krauser schrieb:


> In diesem Forum sind viele technische Brustschwimmer unterwegs.
> 
> Ich arbeite bei Siemens und lege in der Woche 1-3 Projekte für 230VAC Netze mit Sycnhronservos aus.
> 
> Die Leistungsteile heisen Sinamics S120 PM340 und der größte Servo dazu wäre der 1FK7042-5AF21-1xxx mit 3Nm bei 3000Rpm.



Brustschwimmer  *ROFL*


Ich würde sagen, der Kollege "Ludger" hat ein  3~ 400Volt Netz.  
(Er benötigt KEINE Steller für 230Volt)

Zudem möchte er nach Möglichkeit den Steller austauschen und den Motor vorerst erhalten.




Nur mal so zur Info: (Und nur für diejenigen die es nicht wissen)
Die Servos haben Halbleiter, die die damaligen Spannungen NICHT ausgehalten haben  ( Steller 6SC60...)


Deswegen wurde ein Transformator dazwischen geschaltet.
Die Motoren wurden deshalb auch für diese Spannung/Nennleistung ausgelegt.


Der Kollege "Ludger" will ja auch Sinamics verwenden.
( 3~400VAC, er entfernt diesen Trafo beim Umbau)

Er hat nur den Gedanken, dass es möglicherweise schneller geht mit der vorgehensweise als "Einzelumbau"


Wobei jedoch die Kosten hierbei wahrscheinlich höher sind.
Auch zum überlegen wegen der Ansteuerung.

FM35x-Baugruppen, Profibus, Profinet, Gebersysteme  . . .


Gruß Karl


----------



## IBFS (20 April 2011)

Krauser schrieb:


> In diesem Forum sind viele technische Brustschwimmer unterwegs.
> Ich arbeite bei Siemens und lege in der Woche 1-3 Projekte für 230VAC Netze mit Sycnhronservos aus.
> Die Leistungsteile heisen Sinamics S120 PM340 und der größte Servo dazu wäre der 1FK7042-5AF21-1xxx mit 3Nm bei 3000Rpm.



Da kannst du Rückenschwimmer ja mal aus erster Hand (erstem Kopf) 
dem Fragensteller/Themenstarter eine Zielkonfig. erstellen.

Das müßtest du ja aus dem Eff Eff beherrschen.

Frank


----------



## Ludger (20 April 2011)

*Servos*

Natürlich kann man den umbau folgenermassen machen:
- S7 Testaufbau mit allen Motoren
- Ausgiebig testen
- Warten auf stillstand
- Dann Servos umbauen, für die S5-S7 gibt es ja adapter.
- Alle Servos(mit Leistungsteile) umbauen, das kann aber schon etwas dauern mit kabeln usw. durchs schlepp ziehen.
- Dann hat man evt. noch 2-3 h an der Anlage, und ich weis nicht ob das reicht.

- Deshalb war ja die idee: alte servos erstmal lassen, nur mit Adapter umstecken, dann kann man zurück stecken, wenn man nicht fertig wird und macht beim nächsten stillstand weiter.
- Also fazit: warten bis man einen entsprechenden lange Stillstand hat und normal umbauen.

MFG Ludger


----------



## bike (20 April 2011)

Krauser schrieb:


> In diesem Forum sind viele technische Brustschwimmer unterwegs.
> 
> Ich arbeite bei Siemens und lege in der Woche 1-3 Projekte für 230VAC Netze mit Sycnhronservos aus.
> 
> Die Leistungsteile heisen Sinamics S120 PM340 und der größte Servo dazu wäre der 1FK7042-5AF21-1xxx mit 3Nm bei 3000Rpm.



Willkommen im Club der "Seepferdchen erreicht haber"

Mir ist selten ein so unqualifizierter Beitrag untergekommen wie deiner.
Damit hast du meinen höchsten Respekt!

Unsere Siemenskollegen würden so bestimmt nie etwas von sich geben.

Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum es mit Siemens leider? bergab geht.


bike


----------



## gravieren (20 April 2011)

Hi


Ludger schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man den umbau folgenermassen machen:
> - S7 Testaufbau mit allen Motoren
> - Ausgiebig testen
> - Warten auf stillstand
> ...


Du sprichst von Adaptern.

O.K.  
Für die DI/DO ist das unter Umständen schon akzeptabel.
( Diese Adapter sind allerdings nicht besonders günstig ! )

Ich denke, wenn du dir einen guten Elektriker besorgst, kannst 
du das besser und günstiger erreichen.
(Der dir die DI/DO auflegt)



Das grössere Problem sehe ich jedoch in der Ansteuerung der Servos.



Wie werden die Servos angesprochen ?
Analog, Sinec-L1   ?
Welche Geber ?

Positionierungen, Punktsteuerung, Kreisimnterpolationen . . .


Gruß Karl


----------



## offliner (20 April 2011)

Es stellt sich die Frage, ob es sinnvoll ist, durch Zwischenlösungen (analog mit irgendwelchen FM-Baugruppen), die Antriebe zu integrieren. Hierdurch werden weitere Kosten erzeugt, die bei einer späteren Aufrüstung auf SINAMICS additiv zu sehen sind. Eine FM354 bzw. FM357-2 macht mit SINAMICS S120 nur wenig Sinn, da die Anbindung auch da analog erfolgen muss und das ist bei weitem nicht Stand der Technik. EasyMotionControl wäre da noch das kleinere Übel, wenn´s denn überhaupt die Anwendung abdeckt. Hier sind dann "nur" die Analogbaugruppen hinterher überflüssig, vorrausgesetzt, man bekommt die Gebersignale der Motoren in die Steuerung...


----------



## gravieren (20 April 2011)

Hi



offliner schrieb:


> Es stellt sich die Frage, ob es sinnvoll ist, durch Zwischenlösungen (analog mit irgendwelchen FM-Baugruppen), die Antriebe zu integrieren. Hierdurch werden weitere Kosten erzeugt, die bei einer späteren Aufrüstung auf SINAMICS additiv zu sehen sind. Eine FM354 bzw. FM357-2 macht mit SINAMICS S120 nur wenig Sinn, da die Anbindung auch da analog erfolgen muss und das ist bei weitem nicht Stand der Technik. EasyMotionControl wäre da noch das kleinere Übel, wenn´s denn überhaupt die Anwendung abdeckt. Hier sind dann "nur" die Analogbaugruppen hinterher überflüssig, vorrausgesetzt, man bekommt die Gebersignale der Motoren in die Steuerung...


Zu Grossen Teile gebe ich dir recht.




offliner schrieb:


> EasyMotionControl wäre da noch das kleinere Übel,  wenn´s denn überhaupt die Anwendung abdeckt. Hier sind dann "nur" die  Analogbaugruppen hinterher überflüssig, vorrausgesetzt, man bekommt die  Gebersignale der Motoren in die Steuerung...


"Ludger" verweigert immer noch die angaben des Systems  

Grundsätzlich kann man mit EMC:
Istwerterfassung:  
- Impulszählerkarte Drehgeber mit Rechecksignalen
- Absolutwertgeber
- Drehgeber für Profibus
-  . . .

Sollwert:
- Analog +-10VDC
- Analog 10VDC mit richtungsbit
- DO mit Schleichgang/Richtung
- Profibus
- Profinet
- . . .


D.h.  er könnte eine passende CU für den Sinamics bereits wählen.
(Analog, digital, Profibus, Profinet)

Gänzlich wenig bekannt ist das "ADI4"-Modul.
Bei einer Siemens CPU mit Profibus wäre das möglicherweise einVorteil.


 Gruß Karl


----------



## offliner (20 April 2011)

ADI4 bzw. IM174 wäre evtl. eine Lösung, wobei das ADI4 nur taktsynchron läuft. EasyMotionControl ist mir sehr geläufig, auch die Anbindung an die Antriebswelt in allen Facetten. Die 1FT5 Motoren haben aber nicht zwangsläufig einen Inkrementalgeber...
Wenn es wieder in Richtung Servo geht, dann kommt er um einen S120 nicht rum, d.h. analog ist nur mit Optionen möglich und wie schon gesagt, meiner Meinung nach nicht Stand der Technik...


----------



## Ludger (20 April 2011)

*Systembeschreibung*

Spezialmaschine für Stahlwerke:

ca.: 15 Maschinen, das bedeutet spezialteile als Zwischenlösung können wieder verwendet werden.
Alle S5
Alle IP246, mit 1FT5 Motoren und Inkrementalgeber
OP395 oder OP15
6SC60 servos oder 6SC61 Servos (die gibt es ja noch)


6 achsen zum stanzen und schleifen und trennen.
Habe ich selber vor 15 Jahren programmiert.
Die genauen Motortypen habe ich leider nicht parat aber der größte Motor ist ein 1FT5064 (bei 6SC60 Leistungsteilen, 3A und 8A Leistungsteile)
Die vorhandenen Motoren kann man leicht gegen 1FT7 Maschinen tauschen. Da die damaligen Motoren oft dünnere Wellen hatten kann man solche Motore (Mit gleichem Lochbild und dünner welle als 1FT7 Maschien über Siemens beziehen, aber 85 Werktage Lieferzeit. Da die meisten Maschinen in Japen stehen und der Kunde die Siemens Teile selber kaufen soll (immerhin da kommen nur für Servos schnell 15-20k) zusammen kann ich keinen Versuchsaufbau in DE Maschen. Die Spannung in Japan ist 3x200V50Hz oder 3x200V60Hz je nach Region. die bisherigen Maschinen haben einen Anpasstrafo von 200 auf 165V. Die Motorauslegung mit Servos bekommt man auch von Siemens(wenn man die genauen alten Typen angibt). Die machen einen gerne dafür ein Angebot. Nur dir Maschinen sind extrem Wichtig für dir Produktion und wenn ich da ohne Plan B (= nicht fertig werden nach 16h) auftauche gibt es keinen Umbau. Und ein Versuchsaufbau beim Kundensieht sieht auch nicht gerade professionell aus. Das S7 Programm kann ich relativ leicht erstellen und auch sinamics Servos habe ich schon gemacht. Nur man braucht da schnell mal 1 bis 2 h pro servo. Da läuft einem die Zeit weg. Einen externen Elektriker in Japan ist schwierig, und für die Adapter kann man den Flug(Für einen Elektriker) aus DE auch nicht bekommen. Immerhin das ergibt ein Projekt über mehrer Jahre. Auf der HMI sagte mir ein Siemens Mitarbeiter zb. das man die alten Servos evt mit den 230V sinamics und entsprechenden Wandlern auf drive-click ansteuern kann es war nur niemand auf dem stand der mir sagen konnte ob die Motoren entsprechen Spannungsfest sind. Auch der der 1FT5064 Motor kann nicht voll ausgesteuert werden mit dem "kleinen Leistungsteil=230V", aber immerhin würde die Anlage evt. laufen.
MFG Ludger


----------



## Blockmove (20 April 2011)

Bei Retrofit ist auch evtl. die X-CPU-2 von Aprotech eine Hilfe http://www.aprotech.de/?id=425.
Damit kannst du S5 UND S7 in einem Prozessor in einem S5-Rack betreiben.
Evtl. kannst du dann die Sinamics mit Profinet anbinden und kannst schrittweise umsteigen. Wir nutzen diese Baugruppe für aufwendige Retrofits.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

